# Traditions 2 xlt



## wallace (Sep 28, 2008)

Thinking of bying a Traditions persuit 2 xlt . Anyone have any input to offer, good or bad. I had a Thunderbolt before that was a tack driver..


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea its a great gun read my post that i just posted.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=61936
 just put a scope on it


----------

